# Help:- Error Message "mount: warning: cannot change mounted device with a remount"



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi All,

I have had my TiVo since Day One (I was waiting for Dixons to open and when I got in they hadn't heard of it and I made them check out the back where they found their model) but I have only recently tried upgrading. A year ago I purchased a 120GB HDD from Pacelink with all s/ware installed. Last week I added a Turbonet card. After some Subnet problems I got it working and set about using the various helpful guides to take a crash course in hacking.

I tried to use TiVoweb yesterday and I had no access. I could telnet & ftp though. So I used the guides and reloaded TiVoweb successfully. I then tried to reinstall all of the stuff I had done (some was deleted & some wasn't) and some new stuff. When I tried to change the read status though, I kept getting this error message; 
_*
mount: warning: cannot change mounted device with a remount*_

At some point though it seems that either a powercut that we suffered yesterday has caused problems or (more likely) I have rebooted without making the system READ ONLY.

How can I get the system back to how it should be. I have searched the forums and the only thread I can find is this one http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=267422 and I don't think it answers my question.

I have added an extract of my kernel file and it looks to my completely untrained eye as though I may have some problems.


```
[I]Jan 16 19:46:05 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:46:05 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:46:07 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:47:07 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:47:07 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:47:08 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:48:08 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:48:08 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:48:09 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:49:09 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:49:09 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:49:11 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:50:11 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:50:11 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:50:12 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:51:12 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:51:12 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:51:13 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:52:13 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:52:14 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:52:15 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:52:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80c8db80)

Jan 16 19:52:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80625d00)

Jan 16 19:53:15 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:53:15 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:53:16 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:53:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80ca41a0)

Jan 16 19:53:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80625d00)

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loaded 20 symbols from 8 modules.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Old MediaSwitch address map

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Memory configured for 16MB

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: CPU clock speed: 54MHz

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ^MTeleworld Customer Device Starting Up!

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VidOut, next irq 50, idle irq 58, channel 5

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2020

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VidIn, next irq 55, idle irq 63, channel 1

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2121

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: DMA Channel Events, next irq 52, idle irq 60, channel 4

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2929

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: DMA Channel OSD, next irq 48, idle irq 56, channel 7

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MS IMR a9a9

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: DMA Channel AudOut, next irq 49, idle irq 57, channel 6

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MS IMR e9e9

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: DMA Channel AudIn, next irq 54, idle irq 62, channel 2

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MS IMR ebeb

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VBI, next irq 53, idle irq 61, channel 3

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MS IMR efef

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: DMA Channel Ide, next irq 51, idle irq 59, channel 0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MS IMR ffff

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Boot Parameters=root=/dev/hda7 shondss=false

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Initial MAC address=0:0:0:0:0:0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop.. ok - 53.86 BogoMIPS

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 1310720 bytes (1179648 for inputs, 131072 for outputs) at 0x801543f0 allocated.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: mem_init: start_mem = 0x80295000, end_mem = 0x81000000

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Memory: 13740k/16384k available (700k kernel code, 1944k data)

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Kernel virtual start=0x81000000, end=0x81d6b000

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Swansea University Computer Society NET3.038 for Linux 2.1

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: NET3: Unix domain sockets 0.15 for Linux NET3.038.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Swansea University Computer Society TCP/IP for NET3.037

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: IGMP, ICMP, UDP, TCP

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 2.8.1) #2 Thu Feb 7 17:49:48 PST 2002 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 4.23 with no serial options enabled

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: tty00 at 0xf4100000 (irq = 6) is a S403

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: tty01 at 0xffc00000 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: tty03 at 0xffb40000 (irq = 7) is a 16550A

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Ramdisk driver initialized : 16 ramdisks of 4096K size

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: IDE: Setup IDE dma engine call back function completed

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: set maxFrags and initialize fragp for h=0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: hda: SAMSUNG SV1203N, TiVo-realtime enabled ATA DISK drive

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0xffd00400-0xffd00407,0xffd00438 on irq 32

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: idinfo 82=346B 83=7F01 85=3C69 86=3C01 87=4003

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: hda: SAMSUNG SV1203N, 114498MB w/2048kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA, CHS=16383/16/63, DMA, SMART

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PPP: version 2.3.0 (demand dialling)

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: TCP compression code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PPP line discipline registered.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Partition check:

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel:  hda:Started kswapd v 1.12

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel:  hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 16 pages of PROM memory freed

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 3 pages of unused kernel memory freed

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Init: Console opened as FD 0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1)

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading i2c driver

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Box setup for PAL mode

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading FPGA driver

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: fpga driver configured in PAL mode.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: fpga module running SAA7118 video encoder

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Msp: MajorRevCode Version 0x4

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Msp: ROM Version 0xa25

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Msp: ProductCode = 0xa

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Msp: MSP3410

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MSP34X0D

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: memstart = 0x80155000 : size = 0x120000

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Standin 0: addr 0x80159000, len 0x11c000

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: No panic situation detected

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel:

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 202/32768 files (7.9% non-contiguous), 18959/131072 blocks

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 202/32768 files, 18959/131072 blocks

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Mounting /var

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleaning up /var/mtab...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Using default TIVO_SVR_ADDR

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleaning up temporary files in /var/tmp

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleaning up old slices and bundles in /var/packages...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: This one's (29) goin' down

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Attempting to fix modem using: /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/expect_script

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: spawn /tvbin/modempatch /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/Patch9-2-RAM.s37 ^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ATZ^M^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: OK^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: AT**^M^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Download initiated ..^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Getting ready to send files

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ..................................................^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: OK^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Sending of patch succeeded

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: INTERACTIVE

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ^MAT!9F01?^M^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 9F01: 09 02 A9 6B 8D E7 9D E2 ^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: OK^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PATCH_VERIFIED

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: FILEBASED

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ^MEXITING WITH '0'

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Initializing TiVo extension...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set up environment vars for hardware configuration...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is  TIVO

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on  /dev/hda10

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading media drivers...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded (byteswap enabled)

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 1).

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Multi-Verifier

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Not Installing oslink module.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading fan ... 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading therm ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading pxmpegdecode ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: We are using the Philips 7128 video encoder.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: pxmpegdecode configured in PAL mode.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PX DECODE HYBRID: IBM CS22 initialization completed!

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MPEG: MPEG subsystem initialization completed

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel:       MAJOR number = 78

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading scartmux ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Splash the screen...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Writing 401560 bytes to OSD at address 0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Update IR microcode using /sbin/irmicro.hex

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Atmel part found, 2kB of program memory, AT90S2313

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MicroVeriry: bad=0, GetFpaRegCnt=0, AndFpgaCnt=0, OrFpgaCnt=0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Device already programmed with this microcode

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Starting update ... 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Look for debug board ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported by device

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in!

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: sa is: 0x20000 0x0 0x7ffffcd4 0x7ffffcf0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel:  sa.sin_addr = 0x7ffffc38 a sockaddr is 16 bytes

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFADDR: Operation not supported by device

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: eth0: unknown interface.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Check for PROM update ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading mixaud ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Updating system clock UID=0

Jan 16 19:54:32 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Jan 16 19:54:32 2006

Jan 16 19:54:32 (none) kernel: Have a nice day.

Jan 16 19:54:32 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk...

Jan 16 19:54:32 (none) kernel: Starting EventSwitcher...

Jan 16 19:54:33 (none) kernel: Start fan control...

Jan 16 19:54:35 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts

Jan 16 19:54:37 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions...

Jan 16 19:54:38 (none) kernel: Checking new software installation

Jan 16 19:54:39 (none) kernel: SwSystem 2.5.5-01-1-023 is already active, nothing to do.

Jan 16 19:54:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts

Jan 16 19:54:39 (none) kernel: Starting Services.

Jan 16 19:54:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts

Jan 16 19:54:39 (none) kernel: Starting PPP, running remote login

Jan 16 19:54:39 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: /var/hack/bin/tivoftpd: No such file or directory

Jan 16 19:54:40 (none) kernel: MCP startup complete

Jan 16 19:54:40 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete

Jan 16 19:54:40 (none) kernel: Warning: kernel-module version mismatch

Jan 16 19:54:40 (none) kernel: ^I/lib/modules/ax88796.o was compiled for kernel version 2.1.24-TiVo.1

Jan 16 19:54:40 (none) kernel: ^Iwhile this kernel is version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5

Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel: ax88796 version 20030223-0

Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel: ax88796: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M

Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel: ax88796: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67

Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel: ax88796: driver installed

Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel:  
Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel: registered device ppp0

Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in!

Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel: sa is: 0x20000 0xc0a80009 0x7ffffce4 0x7ffffd00

Jan 16 19:54:43 (none) kernel:  sa.sin_addr = 0x7ffffc48 a sockaddr is 16 bytes

Jan 16 19:54:44 (none) kernel: route.tivo forgot to specify route netmask.

Jan 16 19:54:44 (none) kernel: Couldn't bind to socket.

Jan 16 19:54:48 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:55:42 (none) kernel: Microcode version 00034

Jan 16 19:55:44 (none) kernel: Initialize with 1 live caches

Jan 16 19:55:44 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: resetting adjustments

Jan 16 19:55:44 (none) kernel: osd buffer size = 1080000

Jan 16 19:55:49 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:55:49 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:55:50 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:55:53 (none) kernel: IrBlaster.C::SetChannel(), Line: 367, Bad Channel Request, 129, ChanLength 1.

Jan 16 19:55:54 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning -1 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust 0

Jan 16 19:55:54 (none) kernel:  tuning:lock 1 
Jan 16 19:55:55 (none) kernel: Done with this packet

Jan 16 19:56:46 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

Jan 16 19:56:50 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:56:50 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:56:52 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Attempting to fix modem using: /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/expect_script

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: spawn /tvbin/modempatch /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/Patch9-2-RAM.s37 ^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ATZ^M^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: OK^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: AT**^M^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Download initiated ..^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Getting ready to send files

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ..................................................^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: OK^M 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Sending of patch succeeded 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: INTERACTIVE

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ^MAT!9F01?^M^M 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 9F01: 09 02 A9 6B 8D E7 9D E2 ^M

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: OK^M 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PATCH_VERIFIED

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: FILEBASED 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: EXITING WITH '0'

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Initializing TiVo extension...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set up environment vars for hardware configuration...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is  TIVO

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on  /dev/hda10

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading media drivers...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded (byteswap enabled)

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 1).

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Multi-Verifier

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Not Installing oslink module.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading fan ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading therm ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading pxmpegdecode ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: We are using the Philips 7128 video encoder.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: pxmpegdecode configured in PAL mode.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PX DECODE HYBRID: IBM CS22 initialization completed!

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MPEG: MPEG subsystem initialization completed

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel:       MAJOR number = 78

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading scartmux ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Splash the screen...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Writing 401560 bytes to OSD at address 0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Update IR microcode using /sbin/irmicro.hex

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Atmel part found, 2kB of program memory, AT90S2313

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MicroVeriry: bad=0, GetFpaRegCnt=0, AndFpgaCnt=0, OrFpgaCnt=0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Device already programmed with this microcode

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Starting update ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Look for debug board ... 
Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported by device

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in!

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: sa is: 0x20000 0x0 0x7ffffcd4 0x7ffffcf0

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel:  sa.sin_addr = 0x7ffffc38 a sockaddr is 16 bytes

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFADDR: Operation not supported by device

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: eth0: unknown interface.

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Check for PROM update ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading mixaud ...

Jan  1 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Updating system clock UID=0 
Jan 16 19:58:02 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Jan 16 19:58:02 2006

Jan 16 19:58:02 (none) kernel: Have a nice day.

Jan 16 19:58:02 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk...

Jan 16 19:58:02 (none) kernel: Starting EventSwitcher...

Jan 16 19:58:04 (none) kernel: Start fan control...

Jan 16 19:58:05 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts

Jan 16 19:58:07 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions...

Jan 16 19:58:08 (none) kernel: Checking new software installation

Jan 16 19:58:08 (none) kernel: SwSystem 2.5.5-01-1-023 is already active, nothing to do.

Jan 16 19:58:08 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts

Jan 16 19:58:08 (none) kernel: Starting Services.

Jan 16 19:58:09 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts

Jan 16 19:58:09 (none) kernel: Starting PPP, running remote login

Jan 16 19:58:09 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: /var/hack/bin/tivoftpd: No such file or directory

Jan 16 19:58:09 (none) kernel: MCP startup complete

Jan 16 19:58:10 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete

Jan 16 19:58:10 (none) kernel: Warning: kernel-module version mismatch

Jan 16 19:58:10 (none) kernel: ^I/lib/modules/ax88796.o was compiled for kernel version 2.1.24-TiVo.1

Jan 16 19:58:10 (none) kernel: ^Iwhile this kernel is version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5

Jan 16 19:58:12 (none) kernel: ax88796 version 20030223-0

Jan 16 19:58:12 (none) kernel: ax88796: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M

Jan 16 19:58:12 (none) kernel: ax88796: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67

Jan 16 19:58:12 (none) kernel: ax88796: driver installed 
Jan 16 19:58:12 (none) kernel:

Jan 16 19:58:12 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in!

Jan 16 19:58:12 (none) kernel: registered device ppp0

Jan 16 19:58:13 (none) kernel: sa is: 0x20000 0xc0a80009 0x7ffffce4 0x7ffffd00

Jan 16 19:58:13 (none) kernel:  sa.sin_addr = 0x7ffffc48 a sockaddr is 16 bytes

Jan 16 19:58:13 (none) kernel: route.tivo forgot to specify route netmask.

Jan 16 19:58:14 (none) kernel: Couldn't bind to socket.

Jan 16 19:58:16 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:58:59 (none) kernel: Microcode version 00034

Jan 16 19:59:01 (none) kernel: Initialize with 1 live caches

Jan 16 19:59:01 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: resetting adjustments

Jan 16 19:59:01 (none) kernel: osd buffer size = 1080000

Jan 16 19:59:18 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:59:18 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 19:59:19 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 19:59:23 (none) kernel: IrBlaster.C::SetChannel(), Line: 367, Bad Channel Request, 129, ChanLength 1.

Jan 16 19:59:24 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning -1 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust 0

Jan 16 19:59:24 (none) kernel:  tuning:lock 1

Jan 16 19:59:25 (none) kernel: Done with this packet

Jan 16 20:00:12 (none) kernel: IrBlaster.C::SetChannel(), Line: 367, Bad Channel Request, 120, ChanLength 1. 
Jan 16 20:00:12 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust 0 
Jan 16 20:00:14 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Jan 16 20:00:19 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy 
Jan 16 20:00:19 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy 
Jan 16 20:00:21 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3 
Jan 16 20:01:22 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy 
Jan 16 20:01:22 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy 
Jan 16 20:01:23 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3 
Jan 16 20:02:23 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy 
Jan 16 20:02:23 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy 
Jan 16 20:02:25 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3 
Jan 16 20:02:56 (none) kernel: idetivo_release: drive=80116760, filp=00000000, inode=802b9c00

Jan 16 20:03:25 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 20:03:25 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 20:03:27 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 20:03:46 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

Jan 16 20:04:27 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 20:04:27 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 20:04:29 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3

Jan 16 20:05:29 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 20:05:29 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.remote-login: /dev/cua3: Device or resource busy

Jan 16 20:05:31 (none) kernel: custpppd started on /dev/cua3[/I]
```
Tivoweb is working fine and more importantly so is TiVo

I should say at this point that I am a complete programming novice although I can follow instructions.

I am sorry about the length of this post but I wanted to get as much info in as poss to save time. Any help or pointers would be much appreciated.

Martin


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Getting a bit concerned that there have been no responses. Does this mean that nobody knows and I'm buggered or have I not given enough/the right info.

Again, many thanks.

Martin


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Can you be a bit clearer about what the problem you are trying to address is? Is it just that you are getting this message when trying to issue a mount command? If so, what's the mount command you are issuing, under what circumstances?


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I get the error message when I try to install any hacks where I have to issue a mount command. Consequently, any attempts at using any of the hacks fail. eg if I enter "mount -o remount,rw /" I get the error. I also get the message "unknown file or directory" trying to "address" files that I know are there. I hope that this gives you enough info.

Many thanks


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Ah, you're more advanced than me! I'll have to leave this one to someone who does those hack things.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for trying


----------

